# New



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm sure I know some of you from HF but I'm new to here. I don't know why I didn't join sooner, oh well , I'm here now LOL


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum 4mygirls. This is the real HF!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice to have you here as well.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome 4mygirls!


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanx everyone!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome..!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Welcome I am new to this forum too


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi!


----------

